# Grease bomb recipe



## parttime (Mar 17, 2006)

bacon grease was used the couple of times i've seen one go off. a soup can or some similar metal can works good. hold it over the fire. let it get good and hot, and it should take off and send a nice plume into the air.

good luck

chris


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

i have quite a few bacon bombs under my belt uhhh, i mean ive seen some, and have always used bacon grease. i sometimes wonder on the legality of said pyrotechniques. say the ranger rolls up on camp late or is camped just upstream. what kind of ticket is it? 

rich p??

not that ive ever done any on westy, intl waters of course.!!!

on partimers post, does the actual can take off? if so that sounds way less contolled than the ones ive seen, where it is basically just a big fireball. all but the smallest bit of grase burns completely and noone has been burned to date, that ive seen. definitly could burn the hell out of you or bystanders if it was done wrong. do no try this at home type shit. 

any one "seen" or seen any blowouts?


----------



## mccann (Mar 3, 2004)

obviously i am missing something very important in my overnight game. more details please.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Billy-

I'll have Kevin or Brad email you the video file of one of our most recent successful mushroom clouds in the last two years.
Here's the quick version:

1. Get a big billy can- an old folgers can is perfect. the wider the better
2. Fill the billy can with about 1"-2" of bacon grease. Not too much.
3. Place it on the fire and leave it until it starts smoking.
4. Attach a small can on the end of the longest pole you can find. A 12' oar cuts it a little close even. Fill that with water (12 oz.)
5. Watch your billy can. It'll reach a flash point were the they will be a low flame started in the can on top of the grease. 
6. Everyone who is not triggering the grease- Take at least 30' to 50' of cover. Make sure that there is absolutely no overhanging branches within 50' either.
7. Grease bombadier takes protective covering- evidently standard equipment is a cotton hooded sweatshirt.
8. In one quick motion, dump the entire can of water directly into the flaming can of grease. 










9. *BOOM.*










These are someone else's pics: http://rc-xb-70.com/pictures/ Photos7/Page2.html 
Manifold's got an mpeg somewhere


----------



## mike a (Dec 16, 2003)

Forget this grease nonsense. If you want to impress, try following this demonstration:

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/videos/buttrocket.html

Even if you don't need to show your skills, check out this video. It almost made me wet my pants.

Another trick that we used back in the Navy involved propane. First, secure a small propane bottle (the camp stove size that come in two shapes). Set it out where nothing close can catch fire (by close, I mean within 1 click). Pour gas around it and light. Retreat to a distance from which you can still shoot it--take into account the fact that it should be night time, and probably alcohol related. We usually used a .22 with plenty of ammo ready. From a low angle, shoot the canister (it can be hard to pick out in the fire light, it can help to have most of the fire behind the can). When you shoot that little hole in the bottle, you can be seen from outer space. If you have the balls to try it, I can assure you this works. I shouldn't have to mention to hurry away after you light the canister--they do have a little heat-sensitive release valve that will blow off as if you had shot it, but you don't want to be next to it if she goes. And beware, usually you get a great, tall mushroom, and occasionally the canister will lay down and whip in circles. Keeps things exciting. I have been as close as 20 yards. Brings back old memories of burnt eyebrows and lack of hand/arm hair...

Always keep in mind that alot of funerals (and hospital stays) start with "hey, watch this."


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

One of the former Westy rangers used to make grease bombs with a "propane assist" when he was a guide. Involved suspending gas-filled bags above the main event, for a chain of explosions.

And yes..."Hey y'all, watch this" -- a *******'s famous last words. Blowing up a whole canister would almost certainly be considered use of a destructive device under ATF regs, so watch out for the Treasury guys who secretly patrol Loma and WW.


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Well, since zbaird asked.....

On most regulated rivers, these things are almost surely impermissible from the standpoint of the requirement that you contain your fire in some manner (firepan/fire blanket/fire ring). 

Thinking about WW specifically, the beaches are pretty small and you might have a hard time keeping this kind of explosion out of the vegetation. On a huge beach like Onion Creek down toward Moab, for instance, the risks might be lower, but they still would be there. 

The penalty for such a citation could be hundreds of dollars per person, possible confiscation of your gear, and if a larger fire was started, then you are into prosecution for arson, prison, and paying fire-fighting costs. I'm not an enforcement ranger. But I can tell you the folks at the Moab Fire Center, and the badge and gun people, would not give you any slack if a wider fire started from stuff like this.

El Flaco's picture tells the story about how hard these things are to control -- great shot, by the way! Then add a punctured propane bottle spinning and spewing fire in all directions like a miniature flame-thrower. For me, it produces the final image of standing in front of a Federal Judge with your lawyer, being told you were going to prison after you were handed the bill for all the fire-fighting costs.

True story. Last season at WW a Grand Junction BLM enforcement officer showed up at the ramp and waited 3-4 hours for a particular trip coming down from Loma. They had been reported by other boaters and people up on the rim as shooting off fireworks at Black Rocks the night before. When they arrived, they admitted they had been shooting off various pyrotechnics all night. I'll spare you the details of the citations and fines that followed. But I did learn that day that it evidently is illegal to set off fireworks on public lands in both Colorado and Utah. 

Two points. Grease bombs, propane-filled balloons, and propane bottles all probably could be construed as being in that category, if not outright explosive devices, as Caspian has suggested -- meaning that there might be problems even on unregulated rivers. And, others on the river may not have an elevated sense of appreciation for the fun you're having, producing the above result. 

FWIW.

Richp


----------



## cayo (Mar 20, 2005)

How juvenile,you should engage in more benign and responsible activities,like shooting and throwing hatchetts at a cowboy hat wearin' frozen turkey on a stump!
Anybody else see the photo of the guys car who was transporting an acetylene balloon when it went off?


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Caspian said:


> Hey y'all, watch this" -- a *******'s famous last words.


The *******'s buddy's last words: "Hell, I can do that!"

By the way- another super-fun and much safer activity: Get a couple of slingshots and stuff them in you toy kit (That is, Boudreaux, if you can find space between your adult diapers and inflatable midget dolls).

No shortage of ammo (rocks) or targets (cans). Good times.


----------



## mike a (Dec 16, 2003)

Yes! What Rich said. 

Do what Rich said and never ever do what I said. I would Never do these things, Ever!

Never!














Never!!!
:twisted: 

And to properly educate yourself in dangers of fireworks, you must watch the video I linked to above.


----------



## Golder (Jun 13, 2005)

That looks like an Al Qaeda training camp, careful Homeland Security is Watching :shock: 

man that is too funny, I cant wait to try it


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

I should have known Flaco would have detailed step by steps
He's got more trival knowledge that anyone in the world


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Hey, Dammit! It's not just trivial. It's useless too!

Ya'll moved to Greeley yet?


----------



## hippopotamus (Jun 4, 2005)

This is the same principle, but on a smaller scale. Uses candle wax, pop can and a shot glass of water.
http://icculus.org/~hendersa/college/experiment3.php

And while we're on the subject, here is one I've been wanting to try. The sparkler bomb. http://www.dansdata.com/personal/Bombs.html


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Having spent the last two days in my WFR refresher course, I offer as a final contribution the following:

*****************************

"Inhalation Burns

Burns to the head, face or neck pose another danger; that of airway burns. Hot smoke or steam can also cause this. The great danger in primary care is swelling of the airway causing suffocation. Any suspected airway burn should go to hospital by ambulance. Symptoms and signs include:

* Wheezing and breathing difficulties
* Dry, sore throat and hoarseness (inflammation of the oropharynx)
* Black, soot-like sputum
* Deposits of carbon around the airway
* Singed nose hair and eyebrows 

Inhalation injury is the major cause of death in burns injuries, so take it very seriously."

************************

And Mike, I'm sure no-one ever thought you did stuff like this. But that sparkler volcano thing from Australia sure did look interesting.....

FWIW.

Richp


----------

